# Ich Will Nightriden!!!



## dschugaschwili (20. April 2007)

guten morgen.
gestern abend war ich zu meinem ersten nachtritt unterwegs, denn endlich hab auch ich licht am rad! 
es war ein einzigartiges erlebnis, welches ich schleunigst wiederholen möchte.
deshalb möchte ich nachfragen, ob der eine od. andere lust u. laune hat demnächst mit mir gemeinsam besagte unternehmung zu bestreiten.

danke für euer interesse. einen schönen tag wünscht d.


----------



## mr-Lambo (22. April 2007)

Ich habe mir auch eine Lampe gekauft und hätte schon mal Lust abends ne Runde zu drehen. Von wo aus willst Du starten? Welches Tempo fährst Du, etc?

Grüße,

Lambo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (23. April 2007)

guten morgen.

tatsächlich bin ich hier im thread nicht der einzige der licht am rad hat!

 lambo- danke für die grüsse.
ich fahr so schnell du willst- starten würde ich als vornewegfahrer ab hohemark. dort weiss ich von attraktiven, schmalen pfaden, deren verlauf ich auch nächtens zu folgen in der lage bin.
prinzipiell hab ich nichts gegen forstwege zwecks uphill- talwärts sollte es jedoch etwas raffinierter zugehen. gerne fahre ich auch anspruchsvoll hinterher.
ich freue mich über jede zumutbare mitfahrgelegenheit! 
und- ja, ich fürchte mich so ganz allein im dunkel des waldes.

freundlichst, d.


----------



## mr-Lambo (23. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich finde die Idee auch super. Würdest Du lieber unter der Woche fahren? Mir wäre das sehr recht, da ich unter der Woche so gut wie nicht zum Fahren komme und mir deshalb die Lupine gekauft habe. Mein Rad ist gerade out of order, da die Dämpfer zum Service eingeschickt wurden. Mein Zweitrad ist eher auf Flachlandstrecke eingestellt. Hohemark finde ich auch ok. Schlag doch mal einen Tag und eine Uhrzeit vor. am besten ab dem 3. Mai. Sollte das Bike diese Woche fertig werden, schreibe ich das hier. 

Viele Grüße,

Lambo


----------



## oldrizzo (23. April 2007)

hi d.

ich antworte mal hier, damit es nicht zwei threads zu dem thema gibt, die voll geschrieben werden. 

am knie habe ich nichts, aber an der bandscheibe und das schon seit 2001. material - zweite wahl. so drückte es der orthopäde damals aus.

alle jahre wieder vergesse ich, dass mein rücken nicht ganz so super ist. dazu das permanente sitzen, um sich durch ehrliche arbeit das hobby finanzieren zu können und dann kommt das möbelstück, dass doch irgendwie 1 kg zu schwer ist und bitteschön. dann geht erstmal wieder gar nichts. 

ich denke, in 1 - 2 wochen bin ich wieder bedingt belastbar. dann würde ich mich aber gerne anschliessen.


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. April 2007)

guten morgen.
sorry, da hat mir wohl das knie gejuckt, als ich bandscheibe las.
fürwahr ein unangenehmes leiden, welches auch meinen zarten körper plagt.
bin allerdings froh, dass sich deine wehwehchen nicht schon an verschiedenen körperstellen bemerkbar machen.
ich war vor monaten beauftragt für meine nachbarin diverse  sicherheitskopien von der bobbele-ex-barbara ihrer pilatesvorturnerei zu machen, in deren folge mir von ersterwähnter- wissend um meine eigenen rückenproblem- eine solche dvd überreicht wurde. hab zwar noch nicht reingeschaut, doch sind meine bandscheibenprobleme, seitdem besagte übungsdvd meine wohnung mit sich voll macht, wie weggeblasen.
wobei ich hier noch manifestieren muss, dass an der wegblaserei weder barbara becker noch meine nachbarin physisch beteiligt war! 
tja, moderne zeiten...

grüsse,d.


----------



## oldrizzo (24. April 2007)

meine lebensabschnittsgefährtin ist fest davon überzeugt, dass ich pilates machen sollte. dann ist da ja vllt. doch was dran....


----------



## sipemue (24. April 2007)

Was für Funzeln fahrt ihr den?

Bin heute abend nach der Arbeit wohl erst noch ca. 2 Std. laufen und dann wollte ich mich auch nochmal für 2 Std. aufs Rad schwingen. 
Falls jemand Lust hat, könnte man sich um 21 Uhr an der Saalburg oder eben ein wenig früher am Waldfriedhof Bad Homburg / Kirdorf treffen.


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. April 2007)

guten abend.


sipemue schrieb:


> Was für Funzeln fahrt ihr den?


so nen ausreichend helle halt!
meinst wirklich du könntest deinen spass beim uphill finden, wenn ein vierzigjähriger raucher seinen leichtfreerider hinter dir den berg hoch drischt?
wenn ja, dann können wir es gerne ausprobieren.


----------



## sipemue (25. April 2007)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> guten abend.
> 
> so nen ausreichend helle halt!
> meinst wirklich du könntest deinen spass beim uphill finden, wenn ein vierzigjähriger raucher seinen leichtfreerider hinter dir den berg hoch drischt?
> wenn ja, dann können wir es gerne ausprobieren.



Ich glaube, dass wir beide beim Uphill keinen großen Gefallen finden ...
Könnte aber die Abschleppstange mitbringen.



dschugaschwili schrieb:


> guten morgen.
> 
> tatsächlich bin ich hier im thread nicht der einzige der licht am rad hat!
> 
> ...



Ich dachte, du fährst so schnell wie deine Mitfahrer  


Fahre morgen abend übrigens wieder, passiere gegen 22 Uhr die Saalburg. 
Falls jemand mitmöchte und der/die halbwegs zügig fährt, bitte kurze PN. Würde mcih natürlich freuen.


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. April 2007)

@ samson, ähm simon- sorry. bin echt beeindruckt oder so...

ja, das war natürlich meine intension. gleichschnell durch tandemprinzip!
gerne würde ich mich von dir shuttlen lassen. denk doch nur an den ungeheuren trainingseffekt! auf den abschnitten mit weniger als 10% kann ich auf wunsch bremsen.
nachdem ich die eisenheinrichseite auf kinderpornographie kontrolliert habe, kann ich mir eine ungefähre vorstellung von deinem "saalburg passieren" machen: ein ic fährt ungebremst durch einen kleinstadtbahnhof.
wenn ich hinter dem triebwagen den 1. wagon spielen darf, verspreche ich dir eine grandiose modelleisenbahnbeleuchtung und motivierende zurufe deiner wahl. 
schönen abend, d.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuor (26. April 2007)

Was sagen eigentlich die Förster zu solchen Aktionen?
Ist das erlaubt?
Ein Vorteil hat so ein Ausflug in der Nacht:
Man sieht wenigstens nicht wo man landet.;-)

Gruß und viel Spaß


----------



## nikolauzi (26. April 2007)

Tuor schrieb:


> Was sagen eigentlich die Förster zu solchen Aktionen?
> Ist das erlaubt?...



Hatte mal ein Gespräch mit einem Waldpächter am Altkönig im Winter.
Wir haben uns gut unterhalten, er hat mich gebeten im Dunkeln der Tiere wegen nicht die Trails zu fahren, sondern lieber auf den vielbelaufenen Wegen zu bleiben.
War ein sehr netter Mensch Sehe ich auch ein.

Also vom Singletrailheizen im Dunkeln würde ich eher Abstand nehmen um den Sportplatz "Wald" auch in zukunft für uns zu erhalten. Auch, wenn's manchmal riesig Spaß macht

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## TimE (27. April 2007)

bisher sind wir meißt eine Gruppe von 4 Leuten. Treffpunkt Mittwochs um 19:30 an der Hohemark. Meist ca. 2 bis 2,5 Stunden. 70-90% feste Wege, aber auch über diesen und jenen Trail dann bergab
Ist seit ein paar Wochen halt mehr ein "Day in die Night-Ride". Machen wir Jetzt seit Januar sehr regelmäßig


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. April 2007)

klingt nicht so schlecht! würde mich da gerne mal anschliessen.
gruss, d.


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. Oktober 2007)

und gemeinde, wie siehts aus? wer hat wann, wo u.wie bei dunkelheit durch den wald zu fahren?
hoffentlich gibts viele rückmeldungen...


----------



## Nachor (8. Oktober 2007)

..hier ist ein Teil der Gemeinde, der auch Lust hat!!!  Ich muss mich zwar nachts nicht die steilsten Hänge runterstürzen und das Tempo nehme ich auch etwas raus, "Bergauf sowieso"!!  Demzufolge melde ich mal Interesse (als Hobbiest) Bin halt von der anderen Seite von Bad Homburg, somit ist mein Start zur Saalburg meist Cafe Molitor. Aber man kann sich ja anpassen oder!!

Wenn´s Ok ist auch gerne regelmässig, (nur Spinning macht ja auch kein Spass)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (12. Oktober 2007)

@nachor:
gestern keine nachttour ab hofheim?

würde heuteabend sehr gerne von der hohemark aus auf feldberg und altkönig kurbeln, um dann über den viktoriatrail zurück zu fahren.
gibts interessenten?


----------



## Nachor (12. Oktober 2007)

.. wegen Stau war gestern nix mit Nightride!, , als ich dann ankam war der Parkplatz in Hofheim voll Autos, aber ohne Biker!   

  Heute Abend ??? OK, WANN wo((achso Hohemark !!, )!! die Viktoria"fälle" kenn ich noch nicht , kann das auch ein Normalo fahren! 

und in massvollem Tempo! oder


----------



## dschugaschwili (12. Oktober 2007)

an den ringwällen des altkönigs ist es schon relativ verblockt, der viktoriatrail kann schnell u. langsam befahren werden- je nachdem...
wir finden bestimmt ne geeignete runterwärtsstrecke! 
wie wärs mit 19.00 am parkplatz hohemark?


----------



## Nachor (12. Oktober 2007)

... OK zur Not wird geschoben!!.   Mal sehen wie es wird!
Fürs Grobe muss ich noch in die Fahrschule!! 

19:00 OK


----------



## dschugaschwili (12. Oktober 2007)

super, bis gleich!


----------



## Nachor (12. Oktober 2007)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> super, bis gleich!




!!!MAG NOCH JEMAND!!!???


----------



## Hornisborn (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich komme auch noch dazu.


----------



## dschugaschwili (13. Oktober 2007)

na also, geht doch! dann bis zum nächsten ritt.


----------



## Nachor (13. Oktober 2007)

...Jepp hat Laune gemacht.

Das erste Mal den Viktoriatrail runter, bei Nacht!!    

Das schreit nach Wiederholung...( ich dachte da so an Sonntag Nachmittag) siehe LMB


----------



## taylor (14. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
habe vielleicht auch Interesse. Welche Beleuchtung hab ihr am Bike? Ich habe die Sigam-Mirage. Würde die ausreichen oder müsste ich noch aufrüsten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachor (14. Oktober 2007)

also am Do waren wir zu dritt

dschugaschwili mit einer Wilma auf dem Helm

hornisborn mit einer SIGMA Powerled am Lenker

meine Wenigkeit mit Selbstbaulampe (Brighstar 24 HID und Conrad Spot)

ich denke mal das du mit der Mirage auch mitfahren kannst (logo!!) , die hatte ich früher auch mal, bevor mich der Bastelfred hier angesteckt hat.

Allerdings nachdem ich den Viktoriatrail jetzt am Do auch Nachts gefahren bin , wäre mir die Mirage da zu dunkel..  Hornisborn ist immer in der Mitte gefahren, !!

(nettes Bild als Avatar)


----------



## Hornisborn (15. Oktober 2007)

Ganz genau heist meine Lampe Powerled Pro. Musste auf den Trails in der Mitte fahren, da die eher für die Ferne ist und nicht unmittelbar vor einem was sieht. 
Umso mehr Leute es sind desto heller wird es ja.

Freitag würde mir gut passen für eine Nachtfahrt. wie sieht es bei euch aus?


----------



## taylor (15. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ich es mir einrichten kann bin ich mal dabei. Wo und wann trefft ihr Euch?


----------



## Nachor (16. Oktober 2007)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Ganz genau heist meine Lampe Powerled Pro. Musste auf den Trails in der Mitte fahren, da die eher für die Ferne ist und nicht unmittelbar vor einem was sieht.
> Umso mehr Leute es sind desto heller wird es ja.
> 
> Freitag würde mir gut passen für eine Nachtfahrt. wie sieht es bei euch aus?




UUPS,,, glatt das PRO vergessen!! so Mist aber auch!! 

Hmm wegen Freitag... mal sehen wie das Wetter so wird,, soll ja schlechter werden (hoffe mal das die Tour am Sonntag dann nicht ins Wasser fällt)

.. ich denke das muss es erstmal Donnerstag werden..

HMM ab Saalburg oder Hohemark ??????  Vorschlag


----------



## Hornisborn (16. Oktober 2007)

Saalburg finde ich am besten.


----------



## fUEL (16. Oktober 2007)

Iron simon und Torpedo machen Nightride zum Sattwerden von Do auf Freitag und nehmen noch nightridesüchtige mit (flotte Fahrweise vorausgesetzt, denke ich mal)

Taunusumrundung!!

Is mir nur gerade mal so aufgefallen, allerdings was anderes wie Trails im Nightride, die man kennt und mag.


----------



## taylor (16. Oktober 2007)

Ob  Saalburg oder Hohemark ... is mir egal. Benötige jeweils rd. 20 Min. mit dem Bike zu beiden Standorten. Ich mach es natürlich auch noch wetter- und von meiner Frau abhängig. Uhrzeit?


----------

